# ?

## kazus

, , !   .....
   .....           .
 :
1- (   .)
2-       
3-  ,   "  "  500 
4 -    
5-   .  , , ... .
            ,   
, , .....
     .....

----------


## AlexDS

> ....

  ?

----------

> , , !   .....
>    .....           .
>  :
> 1- (   .)
> 2-       
> 3-  ,   "  "  500 
> 4 -    
> 5-   .  , , ... .
>             ,   
> ...

       ,    !
  ! --!
 ,  ,  ,  .
  ,  ,  ,    - ,    .
 - 0,75 ,    -  .
  ,  ,    . 
       .
 - !

----------


## Scald

*AlexDS*,     ?

----------

--!..
 ...
 -   .

----------


## AlexDS

> *AlexDS*,     ?

  100% ))))

----------

?

----------

> ?

              ?

----------


## AlexDS

...         .

----------

> ...         .

----------


## kazus

> ?

     

> 

       98     .......   

> ,    !
>   ! --!
>  ,  ,  ,  .
>   ,  ,  ,    - ,    .
>  - 0,75 ,    -  .
>   ,  ,    . 
>        .
>  - !

         !
  ,       ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

.  ,   ,    .
   ))

----------


## kazus

> .  ,   ,    .
>    ))

   ,  .....
    ?          ....

 ,       5000 .
       .....
 , ..... ,  ,   ...  ....

----------

,      -     .            )
     .         .

----------

.  5000       .  5       100

----------


## 23q

> 100

      , , , ...

----------


## alexx76

> ,       5000 .
> ..

     ...     ))

----------


## 23q

> ))

  ... ))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 5000 .
>   ....

  ... sorry,  . 
  ,  ...

----------

*kazus*,    .         .   , ,   ,    ...    - !

----------


## Dracon

5000$,   -        ,     60000$   .........

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,  .....
>    ?          ....

  
,     )) 
-,  5000        ,     ,           -         300  .

----------


## alexx76

> http://risovach.ru/upload/2013/06/me...850_orig_.jpeg
> ,     )) 
> -,  5000        ,     ,           -         300  .

    ..

----------


## 79

50  .        ,  .

----------


## AlexDS

> ,  .....

        )))  ...,      *.

----------

> ...

  : http://wikimapia.org/#lang=ru&lat=49...16713&z=19&m=b 
  5  .

----------

,   .       ,  . 
,     ?   , ..   .
    ,     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,   .       ,  . 
> ,     ?   , ..   .
>     ,     .

  ... ,   .

----------

?    .  ? 
 2010       ,   .    -   ?     -  ,   ,  ,     ))

----------


## AlexDS

> -   ?

  .  .    .        .   -     . 
..  .  -  ?
 !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?    .  ? 
>  2010       ,   .    -   ?     -  ,   ,  ,     ))

       ... -  ...      ...     ,  ...              ...   . -,   ...   .    ...   ,    ...            ...        .      -  .   ..., - .   ...  ...   .  ...    .  ,     ...      .    ...   -    ...    ...   ,   ..., ,       ...   ... -,   ...,   ...    / ... ...      .   ,            .

----------

> .  .    .        .   -     . 
> ..  .  -  ?
>  !

   !) 
 , ,  .        ,    )
       ,   .       . 
      .   . 
      ,    4 .  
   ,       -   .     10 ,   ,   . 
       :  ,         ,  ,       ,        . 
  .   

> ... -  ...      ...     ,  ...              ...   . -,   ...   .    ...   ,    ...            ...        .      -  .   ..., - .   ...  ...   .  ...    .  ,     ...      .    ...   -    ...    ...   ,   ..., ,       ...   ... -,   ...,   ...    / ... ...      .   ,            .

     !  
   ,      ? 
    ?  ?
      40 .   .     20     - , ,   .. 
,       -

----------


## AlexDS

> ,      ?

     - ,   - .   

> ?  ?

     -   )))))    .

----------

,     ,       ,   Jedi_Lee . 
  ,    ) 
         ?

----------


## andy

> ,     ,       ,   Jedi_Lee . 
>   ,    ) 
>          ?

  5-7 ,     " !" 
        -      4     5-7  (, 10 ),      - , , ... ...

----------

,  )

----------


## Slakers

- )

----------

